# Hogue Grips



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had the hogue grips on my 92fs for about three years now and I just need to see if anyone else is using them. I find it like sitting in the most comfortable LazyBoy when I hold it. BAR-NONE The most comfortable gun I own.


----------



## NMshooter (Apr 29, 2010)

I just picked up a 92fs off a LEO buddy of mine, I would think that the already somewhat wide grip of the 92 + hogues would make it way to bulky, is this not the case?

-NMS


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sure that the gunshop will let you try them, If not you can return them. But no it doesn't add much bulk. It is definitely worth checking out. and they only cost about 20 bones.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hogue Grips are great on a gun as they give you a good feel for it. They don't let your hand slip around on the draw. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love them on my Beretta 92 - I have the grip panels only. A Beretta doesn't feel right w/o them. I actually prefer the feel of my 92FS with the Hogue grip panels than I do my 1911s.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> I love them on my Beretta 92 - I have the grip panels only.


I love them on my Beretta 92 also. I bought my 92 FS Centurion in 1992. I bought my Hogue grip panels soon after. They look just like his picture, except they don't have the Beretta emblem. I've loved the grips for thousands of rounds.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have the Hogue wrap around on mine. It's well worn and still doing a great job.


----------

